# Huh?



## ACHY (Oct 18, 2007)

I'm not sure what to say about this one.

http://www.foxnews.com/story/0,2933,336750,00.html


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

*LOL*


----------



## OKEE (Jan 3, 2008)

What would you be afraid off , little bugger attacking your knee cap. One in morning sitting around talking ,jokeing Hmmmm smokeing maybe :shock: :rotfl:


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

Ok.........


----------



## Nibble Nuts (Sep 12, 2007)

Looks like BearsButt is over in Argentina.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

fatbass said:


> Looks more like .45. :mrgreen:


Now I'm really looking forward to going fishing with you Fatbass.... *\-\* *\-\* .....Lets see how well your new Crestliner drags your butt around Starvation.... _(O)_ ......Fatbass as an anchor...!!!!  
You too Fishy....that's what you get for laughing !!! :mrgreen:


----------



## DEVIANT (Sep 11, 2007)

MIDGETS ROCK!!!!!


----------

